# kostenloser ASP Server



## Resident Evil (31. März 2007)

hallo,

Ich suche einen kostenlosen Server mit FTP Unterstützung, bei dem ASP fuktioniert!

Das Mindestlimit an Webspace ist 50MB!

Kennt ihr so einen?


----------



## Flex (1. April 2007)

Für ASP ist die Auswahl leider recht beschränkt und den einzigen Hoster, den ich kenne und der es schon länger anbietet ist DomainDLX[1].

[1]http://www.domaindlx.com/


----------

